# what is teh difference between trademark and registering the brand?



## ennwhywhy (Sep 18, 2009)

hi people...

what is the difference between trademarking and registering your brand?

actually what do the terms mean?

how long does the process take?
cost?


im from UK so, advice from uk users will be very useful...rest of the world users your guys are welcome to..to give me an idea...and also as i shall be marketing in US as well..so yeh..anyone and everyone...

thanks you


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm from US. Most of this probably applies, but double check when you are ready to submit any applications. Also, it always a good idea to consult an attorney.

When you want to legally own something as intellectual property, you need to *register* it with the appropriate agency. Depending on what you are registering, you would submit an application for a *copyright* (design, song, poem, etc), *trademark* (logo, brand name, etc) or *patent* (invention, etc).

Most likely, you are looking to register your brand name. So you would submit a trademark application. Keep in mind, this is different than registering your business for tax and financial purposes.

In the US, it costs $375 to submit the application yourself and takes about 12-18 months to process.


----------



## Grosiejosie12 (Dec 2, 2008)

kimura-mma said:


> I'm from US. Most of this probably applies, but double check when you are ready to submit any applications. Also, it always a good idea to consult an attorney.
> 
> When you want to legally own something as intellectual property, you need to *register* it with the appropriate agency. Depending on what you are registering, you would submit an application for a *copyright* (design, song, poem, etc), *trademark* (logo, brand name, etc) or *patent* (invention, etc).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. These forums can be a jungle for the answer your looking for.

I am about to copyright and register for a trademark altogether. Just wondering if you have seen a solicitor to go through the registering with you, before you did it? I was going to plan to just register on my own using an Austrailian registration service without a legal advisor, but I have been holding off because of that. So just wondering if anyone in the tshirt business has gotten themselves a solicitor first.


----------

